

Don't let your child use Vine says Santa Monica High School to Parents - mikebracco
http://pastebin.com/JrLGTkKK

======
a3n
I constantly reinforce two things with my high school son:

1\. How ludicrous zero tolerance policies are.

2\. How scrupulously he should avoid violating them.

I will never feel truly relaxed until he graduates and leaves the long arm of
the school district.

------
LoganCale
This reads more like a warning to inform parents about its existence. Nowhere
does it say not to let their children use it, it merely says "If your child
has access to this particular application, please consider having a
conversation about watching, creating and potentially sharing videos." It
seems like quite a reasonable message, really.

